
A New Understanding of Herd Immunity - timmytokyo
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/07/herd-immunity-coronavirus/614035/
======
keypusher
> Models like Britton’s and Gomes’s also assume that, after infection, people
> obtain immunity.

There is growing evidence that people can catch covid more than once, even
within a short time after clearing the first infection. While not 100% proven
yet, if true it would basically throw herd immunity out the window until there
is an effective vaccine. [https://www.vox.com/2020/7/12/21321653/getting-
covid-19-twic...](https://www.vox.com/2020/7/12/21321653/getting-
covid-19-twic..).

~~~
occamrazor
> But Britton noted that there are no clear instances of double infections so
> far, which suggests that this virus creates immunity for at least some
> meaningful length of time, as most viruses do.

A paragraph below in the article.

~~~
keypusher
I linked a clear instance of exactly that, an article written this week by a
doctor whose patient contracted the virus twice in a short period, with
references to other examples. Further, the claim that most viruses create
immunity for a meaningful length of time is questionable.

> repeat infections in a short period are a feature of many viruses, including
> other coronaviruses

